# 350z



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I picked up this body for $1.75 on ebay about a week ago.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=5910880880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT

Well here it is with my finishing touches.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

When I first tried to put it together the back looked wat too high, then I realized it is 
designed to have the rear of the chassis tucked under the mounting tab.










Then I saw that it didn't fit long or short wheelbase chassis set up. It wanted medium, so I 
used the middle hole. This put the chassis too low. So I opened up all the holes in the chassis
and glued pieces of plastic on the inside and made new holes.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Next I noticed the rear tires were rubbing on the wheel wells, so I tried opening them up. The more I opened
them the lower the chassis sat and the tires still rubbed. So I added a piece of plastic to the rear of the 
chassis so I can snug it to the body and keep the tires away from the tires.










All said and done this was a nice little project and this is an awsome little car. However I doubt that I
can race it anywhere with all the chassis mods. I am having a blast with it on my track though.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

You certainly got a good deal overall, but I was surprised at the high shipping cost on that auction. That might have put off some bidders. That body should be long wheelbase on a T-Jet, however on a JL chassis...as you found out, it doesn't work that well. Also I noticed you are using the long BSRT ski shoes...most clubs have banned them because of shorting problems when spinning out. Have you had any difficulty? I like the BSRT 504 series shoes.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I only ran the car about 10 minutes and haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Magnuts,

Your comment about high shipping didn't sound right to me so I looked at the auction again because I didn't recall high shipping and sure enough it says $7.00 shipping and then it says $5.70 below. The kicker is I was only charged $3.85 for Priority Mail for a total of $5.60 and I got it super quick.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You lucked out. I had seen it but decided against a bid after seeing the shipping. May have just been an oversight from the seller. Congrats! Nice looker!! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Well, you certainly did get the deal...The seller blew that one though, he might have attracted more bids with the actual Priority Mail cost. I tried going with a buck for shipping on last batch of auctions, I'm not sure if it really succeeded in attracting more bids, over just using our normal Priority Mail/Delivery Confirmation rate on the brp website: http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/brp/


----------

